

The Miracle Berry - time_management
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/7367548.stm

======
zasz
Hah, we had a party at our college dorm. We ordered 80 of these and someone
brought in goat cheese, limes, lemons, grapefruit juice, sourdough bread and a
few other things. The goat cheese tasted like ice cream, the limes and lemons
like limeade and lemonade, the grapefruit juice tasted like one of those
generic fruit punches, and the sourdough bread tasted pretty normal. The
effect lasted about half an hour. I don't think the taste of beer changed at
all. I highly recommend miracle berries for an awesome party.

------
zain
Thinkgeek sells the extract in tablet form:
<http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/candy/ab3f/>

Has anyone tried it? I've always wanted to try the effects of the miracle
berry and it seems like a cheap way to do so.

------
KirinDave
Man, the BBC really loves to let people rail against the FDA.

The reality is that if this berry has a theraputic effect it needs to be
tested and proven safe. "Anecdotal evidence from Africa" really isn't a great
idea. And industrial espionage in the flavor industry isn't new, it's
commonplace, so reading into a burglary for a potential flavor breakthrough
seems a little absurd.

In any event, it seems to be legal to sell in the states now.

------
timcederman
I love how often this thing gets rediscovered.

A buddy of mine ordered a bunch of seeds from Australia, but sadly none grew.

------
jenhsun
Tablets of taste-modifying 'miracle fruit' go on sale in Japan:
<http://www.tmcnet.com/usubmit/2006/jan/1287541.htm> The "Miracle farm" in
Taiwan <http://www.miracle-fruit-senyuh.com.tw/farm.htm> I'm Taiwanese and
have no idea this farm's existing in 10 years after I saw this news and do my
research for it.

------
tdonia
we had some unintended guests and so were 1 berry short and had to share. at
first, we weren't sure if it was even going to work. and then, suddenly, it
did. guinness & sorbet mixed into wonderful. straight tabasco sauce. straight
white vinegar. all sorts of fruits. the occasional cheese. the effects lasted
around an hour, at the end of which it became clear that although the mouth
can enjoy these things, our stomachs maybe less so. we never made it to the
birthday cake.

anyone try the thinkgeek extract? i'd very much like to introduce more people
to this but the poor durability of the actual berries has made it problematic.

------
quellhorst
We had a party with these berries but I was the only person it had no effect
on. Everything pretty much tasted the same.

